# How long to expect a follow up?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Just a general question or two, if I may.

One of my sisters is in the "pre-planning" stage of an addition (it will happen!). We had a preliminary meeting with one architect a couple days ago. I am wondering how long is typical to receive a proposal for services (this is the holiday week, of course). I thought she was hedging, in terms of her availabilty, but my sister liked her and thinks "no worries".

In the meantime, I emailed another architect/drafting firm earlier today, via their site, and haven't received a response yet. Typical? I gave what I thought would be a good overview and "call to action". We're ready to go, so wth?? Just seems odd. I think I'd be all over it for folks that are past tire-kicking.

Thanks. I'm mystified.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends how busy I am.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Depends how busy I am.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



That was helpful!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

it is the holiday season....

everyone i know is overbooked with work....

best to call the architect and set up an appointment to meet.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Most folks I know right now are just cruisin' through the next week or two. I have some small stuff to keep me not too busy. 

I'm finishing a small job tomorrow and then it's nothing until Tuesday's or Wednesday. I really don't want to respond to customers wanting quotes or meetings that won't do anything until after the first anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

